# Gibt es eigentlich GPS und/oder Kartenplotter-Apps für Android-Tablets?



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

..und kann da jemand aufgrund eigener positiver Erfahrungen was empfehlen?


----------



## allegoric (12. November 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich GPS und/oder Kartenplotter-Apps für Android-Tablets?*

Navionics gibts, wenn du auf Karten stehst. Der Detailgrad ist nur geringer zu Gold und Platinum.

Keine Ahnung, ob mans upgraden kann aber für jeden Ostseeangler sollte es reichen. Es zeigt mehr an, als ohne 

Also ich werde es nächstes Jahr mal ausprobieren, die Android-App habe ich schon. Man kann die Karten alle vorladen und braucht dann keine Datenverbindung mehr. Es gibt recht viele Daten v.a. z.B. auch für Norwegen.


----------



## HD4ever (12. November 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich GPS und/oder Kartenplotter-Apps für Android-Tablets?*

kenne auch nur Navionics
fürs ein Kleinboot, gelegentlichen Gebrauch oder als backup durchaus gut zu gebrauchen !


----------



## Yupii (13. November 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich GPS und/oder Kartenplotter-Apps für Android-Tablets?*

ich habe die Navionics-App jetzt auf einem 7 Zoll-Tablet, weil mir die Darstellung auf dem Smartphone doch etwas zu klein war. Du bekommst kostenlose Updates. Praktisch finde ich den Tidenkalender.
Ich habe aber zusätzlich ne Seekarte und ein Hand-GPS für den Fall der Fälle (wasserdichtes Handy vom Vermieter sowieso) dabei, obwohl wir nicht weiter als max. 4 Seemeilen vom Böötchenhafen fahren müssen um fische zu fangen.


----------



## zanderheli (13. November 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich GPS und/oder Kartenplotter-Apps für Android-Tablets?*

Hi.
Ich verwende Oruxmaps, da man da auch selbst erstellte Karten verwenden kann.

alles liebe
heli

sorry, du suchst ja für Tablets, hab ich übersehen!


----------



## pxrxx12 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich GPS und/oder Kartenplotter-Apps für Android-Tablets?*

Bei Navionics apps kann ich augenblicklich nur warnen.
Habe die Apps Uk/Holland und Norwegen  auf einem Android Smartphone (Nexus i9250). Beide apps laufen nicht mehr seit einem Android 4.2 update. Ein App Update wird von Navionics nicht (Navionics Originalton) mehr angeboten. Antwort von Google und Navionics auf das Laufproblem war bisher Fehlanzeige.
Die HD Version von Navionics Europa , die exclusiv für Tablets angeboten wird, have ich in der Apple Version auf dem ipad . Läuft dort sehr gut und problemfrei. Leider ist die Tiefenliniendarstellung sehr mager. EIN Versuch das HD App auf einem Android Tablett Nexus 10 einzurichten, ist bisher daran gescheitert, das Navionics mir per Mail mitgeteilt hat, das die meisten Tabletts u.a. auch das Nexus10, nicht von ihnen zertifiziert wurden, so dass ein Download des Tools auf eigenes Risiko läuft und bei Nichtlauffähigkeit KEIN Geld zurückgezahlt wird.Das ist eine Unverschämtheit!
Kommentieren muss man dieses Verhalten nun wirklich nicht. Ich stelle mir mal vor, dass ARAL jedes einzelne Fahrzeug zertifizieren müsste, damit man nicht auf eigenes Risiko tankt.


----------



## Camouflage (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich GPS und/oder Kartenplotter-Apps für Android-Tablets?*

Hallo,
zwei Jahre sind um, gibt es inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse?
LG,
Nils


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich GPS und/oder Kartenplotter-Apps für Android-Tablets?*



Camouflage schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zwei Jahre sind um, gibt es inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse?
> LG,
> Nils


 

Ich habe mir die Navionics Dänemark Grönland Version gerade auf mein Galaxy S5 gezogen, der Praxistest steht noch aus, habe im August Urlaub, vielleicht kann ich das dann mal testen, wenn Wetter und Zeit passen.

So von Land aus sieht die aber recht gut aus.


----------



## Feuerbart (29. September 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich GPS und/oder Kartenplotter-Apps für Android-Tablets?*

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob es noch aktuell ist.

Schaut Euch mal die App "Locusfree" an


----------

